# Anyone know what model Russo this is?



## bobmwsc (Jul 8, 2013)

It's advertised on craigslist - it seems to be the perfect size for my fireplace. I sent an e-mail for more info on it but I'm to impatient to find out the model and any other info I can.






size was listed as 27 1/2" W, 24" H, 18 1/2" D

Thanks!


----------



## bobmwsc (Jul 8, 2013)

Heard back from the seller - says it's a Model W25. It seems to be impossible to find much info on these stoves. Is anyone familiar with them?


----------



## begreen (Jul 8, 2013)

Not much info here either. Someone inquired about one a few years back and there were no answers. In general Russo builds tough products. This stove looks to be in decent shape so it may be worth investigating. Check to see if it is a W25C. If so it's a catalytic stove and could be a clean burner. Though maybe not. I don't see a bypass control. If not, ask if it has a baffle and secondary tubes or at least have him shoot you a picture of the stove interior.


----------



## webbie (Jul 8, 2013)

More of a later model than an early one. Most early russos were coal/wood or their one large glass-view wood burner.

I suspect BG is onto something - it may be a catalytic model


----------

